# Weirdness at a jam or gig?



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ever had an odd experience when playing or jamming?

I was just reminded of one that happened a few years ago. I was on stage playing and singing Red House, and 6 bars into the solo, a guy jumped up on stage and started screaming in my ear: "Sing! Sing some more!!" I couldn't break my concentration and explain to him at the moment how songs actually work. Or maybe my solo really sucked?:sFun_dancing:

You about you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I was playing a show at Lafayette Square in Buffalo and three chords in to the first song my sound cuts out. Fizzzt and GONE! So I'm looking back at my amp and it seems fine. Guitar looks okay. I look down and there's this kid with the cable from my guitar _in his mouth_ sucking on it. He really liked the cable I guess and just decided to pull it out of my pedalboard and chew on it? His mom caught on to what was happening and I got the cable back and went on with the song. After the song I grabbed a drum stick for him from our drummer. Much safer to chew on.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

We were ripping thru a cover at a local bar when a very drunk enthusiastic older lady wipes out onto my pedal board as she is falling I reach to grab her but I don't unfold my hand fast enough and promptly punch her in the back of the head, she went down anyway lol, then I helped her up and apologized and so did she, only my band saw me sock her one right in the back of the head but I felt/feel really bad to have punched her and now laugh about it, sorry maam lol


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Playing at a bar jam/open mike. A very drunk patron came up to sing a song. He got about half through the first verse when he fell backward right onto my amp. Knocked the amp over but thankfully no damage. Traynors really are built like a tank!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I met Bruce Springsteen's sound man at a bar I played once.........:sAng_scream:


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Playing at a less than stellar bar in Oshawa many years ago, I'm playing my piano and see one of the female patrons that was dancing on the dance floor smiling at someone. Next thing you know up comes her top and her bare breasts in all their glory were glistening in the glow of the stage lights. OK, maybe not glistening but looking pretty darn cool. I remember missing the next few chords.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> I met Bruce Springsteen's sound man at a bar I played once.........:sAng_scream:


I don't know if that would be as much weird as uncomfortable or intimidating. Especially if I just finished hacking up a Springsteen tune.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ummmm...in downtown Madoc? ha ha ah aha hahahaahah a hahahhahahha a 




High/Deaf said:


> I don't know if that would be as much weird as uncomfortable or intimidating. Especially if I just finished hacking up a Springsteen tune.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

not me.

[video=youtube;F0XY7T28wug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0XY7T28wug[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Ever had an odd experience when playing or jamming?
> 
> I was just reminded of one that happened a few years ago. I was on stage playing and singing Red House, and 6 bars into the solo, a guy jumped up on stage and started screaming in my ear: "Sing! Sing some more!!" I couldn't break my concentration and explain to him at the moment how songs actually work. Or maybe my solo really sucked?:sFun_dancing:
> 
> You about you?


LOL. That little story actually made me laugh out loud. LOL. 

What a dick that guy was!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

overdriven1 said:


> We were ripping thru a cover at a local bar when a very drunk enthusiastic older lady wipes out onto my pedal board as she is falling I reach to grab her but I don't unfold my hand fast enough and promptly punch her in the back of the head, she went down anyway lol, then I helped her up and apologized and so did she, only my band saw me sock her one right in the back of the head but I felt/feel really bad to have punched her and now laugh about it, sorry maam lol


That reminds me of a night I spent in Ottawa going to dinner with a few friends - one of which was a very attractive and busty female friend. Anyways it was a typical winter night in Ottawa. Sidewalks were kind of slippery. Well my busty friend slips and was about to fall ass of tea kettle when I jumped in to save her with my ninja cat like speed. I reached to catch her elbow and caught a big handful of boob instead. I didn't realize it until I used it to prop her back up. 

Once we realized what had happened, we both laughed so hard we almost pissed ourselves. That was a fun night.


----------



## Jeremykeys (Aug 30, 2015)

Many many years ago I was playing in a band called Jester at the now gone St. Regis Hotel in North Bay. Midway through one of our sets, 2 incredibly hot gorgeous strippers got up on stage and started slooooowwwwlly taking off tier clothes. Right down to nothing buts shoes and smiles! I've never heard our band sound so bad. Ever! The singer forgot words! I was the keyboard player and might as well have been wearing boxing gloves! Bass and guitars just all went for a poop! After though I could play eleven note chords!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SOme fun stories there--I don't have anything to compare...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

About 15 years ago I went to the Silver Dollar in T.O. for a Monday night jam session. In walks a Hasidic Jew in full garb (hat, long coat, fringed vest, ringlets etc.) who was on a bad trip of some type. 

He slowly & silently worked his way down the bar getting in the face of every patron one by one, then went around the front of the room finally stopping at the stage. He stared down the singer until the band stopped mid-song & he said "Play The Doors". They obliged with Roadhouse Blues after which he promptly left. The juxtaposition of this man in that bar was one of the strangest things I've ever seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i played a biker party once. when we weren't even supposed to play that night, so i was hanging with the bass player and dropped 2 tabs of acid. the other guys showed up and said c'mon lets go play this party. i was juuust starting to get off good. i gave some to the others, and off we went. so i head down to the party and the lead player's amp wasn't working. so he plugged into one channel of my amp, and i plugged into the other. by this time, i'm trippin balls, and the others are starting to. we played probably 5 or 6 songs without even stopping or ending any of them. we just blended them one into the other. as my buddy goes into the solo for whatever song it was, everyone starts cheering loudly. the whole place is just going nuts. i look up to see my amp in flames, smoke pouring out too.
then the sound and the lights went out. so much for fuses. all the party go-ers thought the flames were part of the act, so no one did anything until the power went out. later on, i saw 2 guys have a friendly hack saw fight, just for fun. i also got hit by a car just before the gig, and didn't know it. even though they say i flew through the air. i just remember everyone running up to me in the store asking me if i was ok. i had no idea why they were all so concerned. no sense, no feeling, my mom used to say


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A couple of events from a fairly brief performing career.

We were playing some event at the McGill ballroom in the student union building. If memory serves, we were doing a hot version of the Taj Mahal song "Ain't that a lotta love" ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8IfVNklxh0 ). We were set up on a raised platform, with a huge power cable, the width of your arm, connecting the stage/platform to the main power source. The stage provided additional floor outlets to plug the amps and PA into. We were right in the pocket, when some guy dancing his butt off behind the stage accidentally dislodged the big main power cable. All of a sudden, we were 7 people doing silent choreography to a drummer.

In another band, we were playing at Sir George Williams (before it became Concordia) in the main mezzanine - a 4-piece cover band. Apparently we broke records for inspiring beer sales, and also outdrew a showing of "Deep Throat" on another floor in the building. Some guy under the influence pushes his way up to the stage and insists that we play the Eddie Floyd tune "Knock on Wood". We knew the tune, and it seemed like the only way to get rid of him with any finesse. The guy comes up to the mic, and to say that alcohol had ruined his timing and impaired his pitch perception was an understatement.

We played an engagement party on the Montreal south shore, and the families had not only invited the family priest to attend, but also planned a family "talent show" for between sets, without informing us of it. They plugged a turntable into the bass amp, and one of the "talents" was an aunt of the bride-to-be, somewhere in her 40's, clearly single and attempting to be "the swinging aunt". Her "talent" is that she is going to hula, in a bikini and grass skirt, to Hawaiian versions of national anthems. The record is warped, skips like crazy, so we need to tape a quarter to the end of the tone arm. The cartridge provides nowhere near the needed signal to the bass amp, and the hum is neck-in-neck with the wobbly music, but the aunt keep swinging her hips, and the priest keeps smiling uncomfortably, and nodding his head as if to politely say "Very nice". It was hard taking the next set seriously.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

We played an outdoor charity gig in ******* rural Ontario. Our singer was of East Indian descent. It wasn't until we played some BTO that the crowd warmed up to him and yelled "Buddy, you know how to rock!" and the drunks came on stage to sing backup. It was getting a little uncomfortable listening to the constant "Play some Canadian stuff, doncha know any Canadian stuff".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Weird 'being in the crowd' moment.

My first Pantera concert at the Commodore in the early 90's. A band called Trouble opened for them. To say this concert was primarily guys was an understatement - it made a Rush crowd look like the audience of the View. Much power drinking during Trouble, getting ready for the main event. Huge lineup to get into the john. So big that by the time I got in there, there was two guys per urinal and guys were even using the sinks.

Two hours later, mosh pit is huge for Pantera, I go into the bathroom and some of those sweaty mosh-pitters were washing there faces in those very same sinks. Eeewwwwwwww.............


----------

